# Seguimento Europa - 2023



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2023 às 21:05)

*Seguimento Meteorológico - Europa 2023*
_____________________________________________________

2023 começa com diversos recordes para o mês de janeiro em diversos pontos do continente Europeu: 


25ºC em Bilbao e novo recorde em Warsaw (Polónia) com mais 5ºC do que o anterior:


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2023 às 04:39)

Onda de calor atinge Europa no Ano Novo: Alpes com mínima de 16 graus
					

Fenómeno parece ter atingido sobretudo a região central da Europa. Em oito países europeus as temperaturas máximas a 1 de Janeiro bateram recordes. Uma cidade dos Alpes registou mínima de 16 graus.




					www.publico.pt


----------

